# Need new carpet!



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Any members in the biz? Wife says we need 2 big rooms redone. I don't see it as needed, but "she who always knows best" has spoken!

:banghead


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Talk to BLUEWATER2 on the PFF.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I use Big Daddy's Flooring located on Herman St. I do not have Kenny's number with me but tell him Kris sent you his way and I am sure he can hook you up.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

SLAYTONSdid mine,ON completionmr Slayton said the job sucked and wished me luck...watch out for this company!:hoppingmad


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Talk to Kelly1. He's in the carpet cleaning business but I expect he'd know who is best for new. For that matter, let him clean your old and it will look new.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I second Bluewater2 ( Chuck Gladden) real nice guy.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Hangout (11/29/2007)*Talk to Kelly1. He's in the carpet cleaning business but I expect he'd know who is best for new. For that matter, let him clean your old and it will look new.


I agree with that idea! I actually mentioned it, and got "the look" if ya know what I mean. I'll try again, but you know women! 

Thanks for the referrals guys! Big help (as always).


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

W&W Flooring out of Foley at 251-970-5244 talk to james or jacob also check them out at



www.wandwflooring.com


----------

